# One Year Ago



## EricNoah (Aug 19, 2002)

One Year Ago... I posted some rater surprising news. 

http://66.34.111.89/Eric/index.html

And then Russ came to the rescue


----------



## Mark (Aug 20, 2002)

I died that day!

_sniffle_


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2002)

So, do you still stand by everything you said in that "reasons I'm leaving" item?  Or do you get occasional twinges of regret?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *So, do you still stand by everything you said in that "reasons I'm leaving" item?  Or do you get occasional twinges of regret? *




Good Question


----------



## EOL (Aug 20, 2002)

Somehow it seems like longer, perhaps because the transition ended up being so seemless...

I think my biggest worry was that you'd stop all participation with the site that we'd *choke* "never see you again!" *sob* But obviously that has not been the case in fact if anything, my perception, (I don't know if it's true) is that you actually post on the message boards with more frequency.  I actually feel like I know you better (even if you had no idea who I was and GenCon  ) Anyways this is probably more sentimental than I intended.  I need to go kill something now to restore my pseudo-machismo...


----------



## fba827 (Aug 20, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *One Year Ago... I posted some rater surprising news.
> 
> http://66.34.111.89/Eric/index.html
> 
> And then Russ came to the rescue  *




I don't get it.  Who are you?










(yes! I AM kidding)


----------



## poilbrun (Aug 20, 2002)

At the time you posted that announcement, I only knew the site for a mont or two, and I was feeling like I was loosing my new home on the web...


----------



## Eben (Aug 20, 2002)

Actually Eric, your site was the reason i convinced my regular gaming group to drop AD&D en start with 3e. So when you announced you would give up your news site, I felt somewhat orphaned. 
Luckily Morrus has been a great stepfather this last year.


----------



## Arsene Vulpin (Aug 20, 2002)

Doh !

And I, newbie like i am, just thought that EN World was for Eric Noah's World !!!
(Sorry for anyone whose glory in the present site I have debased in my assumptions...)

Now I don't get it anymore....


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow, it hardly seems like a year ago...that day really sucked.  It kinda felt like a punch in the gut.  I was very worried that the great place that I had just found a few months prior was going away and it made me very sad.  But we all know things turned out pretty damn good. 

I do think Eric posts a lot more now that he doesn't run the place, so I do feel like I know him more--of course I have actually met him several times since after that day, but that's besides the point...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 20, 2002)

I remember being disappointed and sad at the time, and I wondered to what extent Russ could pick up the ball and run with it. Happily time (plus lots of effort from all manner of people) has proven the worst fears false and the best hopes true.

It's *still* the friendliest place to discuss 3e and get news on the web


----------



## EverSoar (Aug 20, 2002)

It was time of change and uncertainty.  But morrus, picked up the ball, and made us all as welcome as eric once did.  I commend you both on a job well done, in creating  the community we have here.


----------



## Henry (Aug 20, 2002)

Eric, I don't want to get too mushy (aw, who am I kidding? Of course I do!) but you ran one of the best maintained sites on the web, and you provided without a doubt the strongest link between the new WotC management and the fans that ever existed. TSR would have killed for such support - through you, fans got charged up over 3E, which could have been a potentially disastrous launch for WotC, and WotC owes thousands of sales of 3E PHB's to you and your enthusiasm.

Through your presence and enthusiasm, not one, but TWO communities were born - and both are thriving well even today.

You may not like it, but you solidly cemented yourself in 3E History. Take a bow, Man!

*CLAPCLAPCLAPCLAP*



(Don't worry, Morrus, you'll get the same treatment from me in January.)


----------



## Airwolf (Aug 20, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I died that day!
> 
> sniffle *




We all died a little that day.

Regards,
Ariwolf


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 20, 2002)

You know, I don't have anything to add, other than...I agree with those guys up there.  It was a great site, impossibly well-managed, for a fan site.  The only fan sites I can think of that rivaled Eric's in its heyday were Kargatane and Mimir.  I was sorry to see it go, but I can certainly appreciate his reasons for quitting it.  It was great while it lasted, though.  We love you, man...*raises a beer in Eric's direction*

If you're ever in Sacramento, Eric, look me up and I'll buy you a drink.  Same goes for you, Morrus.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 20, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We all died a little that day.
> *




It's true! I can still vividly remember Eric's comments. At that point I had been following the site for around 15 months, and it was one of the main reasons that I opted to get a cable modem - I was spending so long online reading the EN message boards! 

Then suddenly it felt like the world was faling apart beneath me. There was a real community (there still is, of course, thanks to Russell), and I can remember the desperate bid to make sure that we stayed together!

Still all's well that ends well, and Morrus took the torch from Eric and (with a little juggling along the way) has carried this beacon of D&D3e hope into the present (or some such overblown metaphor  )

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Siridar (Aug 20, 2002)

I was totally shocked that day. 

I'm glad Morrus was there to pick up where Eric left off. And dangit, it's as good as it's ever been. And I've been lurking a loong time around here.

They both made sure it was a smooth transition, and for the most part it was. It greatly eased the pain.

I just want to say thanks to both Eric and Morrus. Thanks!


----------



## Flynn (Aug 20, 2002)

*An Interesting Year...*

Eric,

I was a fan of your site from before the release of 3E, though sadly only by a month or so.  I can't tell you the number of times in the beginning of my first campaign that your site gave me, and thus my group, much needed information before all three core books had been released. When you left, it was both expected (because we all get burned out) and surprising (mostly because I didn't realize just how burned out you were getting.) I must admit that I was afraid for a while that my greatest resource was going to shrivel up and disappear. Fortunately, Morrus took up the responsibilities of maintaining the site, and has done an incredible job as well.

I'm very happy to see you active in the community again, especially with eTools. From one form of contribution to another, your efforts continue to build our community and the game we all enjoy. Thank you for everything you've done for us, and for the game. 

Enjoy,
Flynn


----------



## JadeLyon (Aug 20, 2002)

As a guy who visited Eric's site pretty much 3 or 4 times a day for over a year, I can honestly say I was devastated when I heard the news.

I had never visited any site so much.  When 3e was just a distant release date, we had Eric's site.  And after the release, we had a place to go that wasn't just another low-quality, under-maintained deadend (like 95% of gaming sites out there still today).

Eric, thanks for those days, and Morrus, thanks for keeping those amazing days as alive as possible.

Another thing.... I think that the community who helped make up Eric's messageboard and scooper community, you guys should be thanked, too!  


-JadeLyon (a.k.a. Jakob the Cat)


----------



## Matchstick (Aug 20, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Eric, I don't want to get too mushy (aw, who am I kidding? Of course I do!) but you ran one of the best maintained sites on the web, and you provided without a doubt the strongest link between the new WotC management and the fans that ever existed. TSR would have killed for such support - through you, fans got charged up over 3E, which could have been a potentially disastrous launch for WotC, and WotC owes thousands of sales of 3E PHB's to you and your enthusiasm.
> 
> Through your presence and enthusiasm, not one, but TWO communities were born - and both are thriving well even today.
> 
> ...




I couldn't agree more Henry.  I remember that night sitting in chat with Eric, PC, and others and discussing what might happen.  I also remember hoping beyond hope that the site would continue, for just the reasons you're talking about.

Though my posting is much less frequent than in those days, I'm still around, and this is still one of the finest community sites on the web.

Thanks Eric, and thanks Morrus as well.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 20, 2002)

Eric,

There are a number of things you have done that have impressed me, you are one of the most seemingly level-headed people I've seen on-line, you handled conflicts and our shenanigans with grace and firmness.  You know how to defuse tense threads with the single post, and you have become a friend.

When I found out you were leaving, I was saddened yet optimistic, I knew this community would find a way, and through the efforts of Saint Morrus and Co. it happened.

We're glad you've been able to stick around, I know life is complicated, but it is much better with EN World and the traditions which stand behind it... you are a part of those traditions, and a hero in your own right!


----------



## Simplicity (Aug 20, 2002)

It's been ANOTHER year?  Dang...  
Weren't we just talking about
ninja brainmoles and pickachus in 
the Monster Manual?

Isn't the Pantheon around here somewhere
deifying people, talking about lemon curry,
and running amok?

I'm sure that I just saw Squirrel Nutkin dancing
to Disco Inferno...  That logo in the upper corner 
keeps changing.  He must be around.  Come on,
Nutkin!  I wanna burn the mutha...
("Shut yo mouf." would be what I'd expect from 
Eric's Grandma.)

Boy, it does seem rather quiet around here sometimes.
Is it just me?


----------



## Orryn Emrys (Aug 20, 2002)

It seems like it's been so much longer!  (For that matter, it seems like it's been more than 2 years since 3E hit the market...)  Strangely...I actually missed the announcement at the time, though I had regularly spent time on the site during the months leading up to the release of 3rd Edition...and have been a regular ever since...but I was out of touch for a short while and it took me a while afterward to figure out that everything had changed hands.  My gaming group and I appreciated all the hard work you did at the time, Eric... and the site has continued to be a fantastic resource in the year since. 

I just wanted to thank you and Morrus for all the hard work and great service to gamers worldwide.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 20, 2002)

Aw, gosh guys, thanks for the love!

The struggle I was having over the quality of my personal life vs. the quality of my online life was getting greater and greater over the course of many months.  I'd been running this marathon and there was no end in sight -- unless I just stepped out of the race.  It was a hard thing to do -- I loved my site, and I loved the community -- but it has indeed turned out to be the best thing for me.  

The strong memories for me include:  posting that first announcement and then heading out to spend some time with friends -- I came back to chaos.   I had something like 400 messages in my e-mail, people on the boards were in panic.  And then of course the boards went down (yay Gamespy!  ).  

When I made the decision to quit, I sort of knew Russ would be interested in taking the reigns.  I wasn't sure how well he'd be able to handle the workload though.  But as we've all seen, he's tireless, and he has innovated.  One thing I appreciated about him was his ability to rally help for the site -- I hope he continues to do that, get other people involved and responsible for parts of it, because that was something I never did and I think we all saw the results of me trying to "do it all." 

When I look at my days now, and think about my 2 years at the helm, I just can't figure out where I got all of the time to do it.  I'd never be able to go back to a schedule like that.    

And quite honestly, I never thought I'd be as involved with the site as I am now, a year later.  I figured I'd fade into the mists of time, blah blah blah.  But within a few days of quitting I got this interesting e-mail from Scott Mathews, who wanted my input on a little program that was later to be known as eTools.  And it was that move that sucked me back into the community.   I needed to stay in touch because of that, basically.  

But there were other things, too -- the great Chicago Game Days arranged by Mark.  My unhealthy attraction to Nutkinland.  A desire to help Russ handle the huge task of getting my old D20 Guide and his D20 Reviews merged together.  The thrill of being involved with the ENnies now that they were a slightly bigger deal (GenCon, etc.).  But mostly ... it was you guys.  You message board people are so darned entertaining when you're on your best behavior.  

Russ doesn't know this yet (he will when he reads this though) but I'm about to take a step back from here again.  Not far away.  Part of it is that school is starting soon and so for a while it will be work, work, work.  Part of it is that I forsee myself becoming heavily involved with Fluid's message board community -- I find that I love creating/entering content for eTools, helping people with their problems or questions, etc.  But I will be around -- just not 24 hours a day as it seems I have been this summer. 

Thanks again guys!  You're the reason ... for, well, everything.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 20, 2002)

Morrus sure did a wonderful thing by helping EN World live on past that day, thanks Morrus!!  I found the site a while before it died off and once I found it man I couldn't get enough  

Seems like that's a recurring thing don't it? 

Sure am glad I de-lurked "back in the day" (you could say I'm a second generation En Boarder).  I'm also glad that when it was announced not to be stealing peoples handles I could get mine back...whew!


----------



## the Jester (Aug 20, 2002)

Ah, Eric...

I miss those heady days of wondering what would be in the new edition, of looking forward to seeing your site every day before and after work.  I remember how impressed I was with your ability to keep things cool.  I remember how afraid I was that this community would die or change so badly that it would be unrecognizable after you left.

I remember deciding that I'd do my damnedest to do my part, however small, to preserve the _feeling_ you gave the place.

I remember my shock at how seemless the transition was, at how much the community stayed the same.  When Moruss took over I was afraid it would turn to crap, and when it didn't I realized how lucky we are all to have such a fantastic new Eric.  

That's how I thought of him for the first few weeks- the New Eric.

He's not you; he's Moruss, and things have not turned to crap, they've stayed golden, and I know that it is in large part thanks to all of us.  You did the impossible with your site: tuned the whole community to one wavelength and set up a powerful group dynamic.  Moruss has done the impossible too by keeping the wave flowing and even, yes, improving things as time went on.  My God!  What we owe you for starting all this.

If we ever meet, I'll buy you a beer.  

Assuming I'm not flat broke; if I am, I'll steal you one.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 20, 2002)

Eric,

I think the rest has been good for you.  Morrus has done admirable in continuing the work you began.  It is hard to think it was a year ago.

Hope to see you at an upcoming EN World Chicago Gameday!


----------



## Illuminae (Aug 20, 2002)

I remember DM´ing D&D 2.9 Edition using the scoops on your site, ehehhehe.

All we knew when making characters were the name of the skills, those basic DCs, some descriptions of the feats (I think), the new atributes table and some class abilities!

MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN 2nd EDITION!!!!!!!

After 4 years playing 2nd edition (2 using books with a translation that made them  seem like one of those riddle-magazines, and 2 more using the english version, and discovering that the translation wasn´t the main problem) seeing those rules was HEAVEN!!!!!

*THANK YOU ERIC!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Artoomis (Aug 20, 2002)

Thought I'd join in the love fest and say, "Thanks, Eric."

The two biggest things I recall are:

1.  Hearing that the Third Edition had rules for "everything" - every possible scenario.

2.  Finding out (no surprise) that #1 was not true (no rules for underwater combat, for starters).

Still, the hype was amazing!!  And, of course, the system IS better than it was.


----------



## Terraism (Aug 20, 2002)

Ah - how can I let this one slip past, hm?

Joining the choir once more, it's been a great trip.  This site's turned me into an internet junkie - before I started visiting, I was running a 56k that I turned on once every two days.  (Note - this didn't preclude me from being on the computer 24/7.)  It took me about a week to get sucked into the great community, and my standoffishness didn't last too long after that.  Suddenly I had a reason to rush home after school - to check the site.  
I remember reading the announcement, that 'fateful day,'  and just feeling that hollow, ickybad feeling in the pit of my stomache.  I swear, my friends were sick enough of hearing about it by the end of the week that they were about ready to cut my connection.  [Justin, you have a problem.  Don't deny it.  You're an addict.  ]  But, still - since then everything's gone pretty well.  We've lost a lot of old, familiar faces - but then, we've gained a lot too.  So, now that this got longer-winded than I'd intended and just repeated the obvious, I'm going to shut up now.  I'm just glad you're still around, Eric.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Eric, thanks again. Your site and the site that followed is a massive resource for DMs and players alike, and the community of gamers that has grown (and continues to grow) around the kernel of ENWorld is simply amazing. I'd have to say that my D&D experience would be lacking without it. 

By the way:



> I'm hoping that I'll be able to focus more of my mental/spiritual energies into continuing to be the best librarian and teacher I can be.




How's that going?


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 20, 2002)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> *How's that going?  *




Eh ... hmmm, well I keep trying!  There are some things that I don't like about my job, and I kept thinking "Maybe it's just my attitude."  A year later, I like those things even less, so maybe it's not just my attitude.  But they're things I can't really change, so I still try to work on "changing me" to accommodate.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Aug 20, 2002)

Eric,

Though I wasn't reading your site since before 3e came out by some months (hadn't gamed in a while), I picked up on it almost immediately after the books themselves were released.  

It took me another few months to actually delve into the messageboard community.  

I had no idea such a thriving, intelligent and wonderful community of people could exist on the internet with such a sense of stability.  

I mark that as when my love affair with d20 (and proper gaming) truly began.  

Thanks.

-Femerus

p.s. For those of you who are interested, Web.archive.org has three snapshots of Eric's old site from back in the day.  Best of all, the messageboards are still intact!  (including the story hour forum).  Think of it as a day in the life of a wonderful memory.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2002)

I remember that day well.  Being in a different Time-Zone to most of the rest of you, I was in the chart rooms well into the small hours of the morning, trying to find out what was going on.  Turns out I needn't have worried 

Great work Eric, for starting the whole thing off and making one of the best Internet communities.  And great work Morrus, for continuing to run the site, and continually innovate.

Without the main site I'd have no idea what was happening in the d20 world.  Without the messageboards, I'd be playing in three fewer games, and running one less.  Like I said, great work.



> I'm hoping that I'll be able to focus more of my mental/spiritual energies into continuing to be the best librarian and teacher I can be.




Does anyone else get a mental image of Eric as a Giles like figure?


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 20, 2002)

Eric and Morrus, thanks.  The day that Eric sent his announcement WAS a blow to my stomach.  I don't get a chance to play much, if at all, and this community gives me a fix.  Eric, my wife doesn't thank you, I now spend way too much money/time on this hobby again.


----------



## The It's Man (Aug 20, 2002)

My thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Lela (Aug 21, 2002)

It's surprising to find yourself described as an old timer.  I remember having never used the internet before, after all, what could it offer that regular computer games couldn't?

It was then that I picked up 3e, also having never played 1st or 2nd (I just thought I had, turns out it was some type of GURPs thing) and thought it looked interesting.  I even remember borrowing 20 cents from a friend for tax.

Of course, I was completely ubsessed and it wasn't long before I found a DM, who mentioned some news items.  When I asked where, he sent me here.  Suddenly I had to find internet time every day, as I agonized over slow connections, knowing that there wasn't money for anything else, but dreaming of DSL.

Then I found the message boards.  I lurked for a few months.  Then, as so many others, I found something I just had to comment on.   I think I even got my first e-mail account in order to register.  I was hooked.

Then, one day, the message boards weren't working (it wasn't uncommon then).  So I trudjed on out to the main site and read the announcment.  BANG!  BOOM!  CRASH!

After I picked myself and my chair up, and responded to several yells asking if I was okay, I read the rest.

I decided to keep checking back, and found that Morrus would be running things.  Here, I remember thinking, "Who the heck is that guy and what is he going to do to Eric's site?!"  (Sorry Morrus, I'd never even seen your name on the boards  ).

I returned, as I didn't know what else to do with my time and found that it was all still working right, nothing was broken.  Now, it wasn't the same, but nothing was actually broken.

Well, we endured the "This would never happen if Eric was still running things" comments (those lasted longer than I thought they would, see how much people love you Eric) and survived.  And it all came together.  And it was all good.

And Eric was still around.  So it was better.  Hay Eric, I don't know what I'd be doing without you.  Thanks.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does anyone else get a mental image of Eric as a Giles like figure?  *




I do.  But who is Morrus?


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Aug 21, 2002)

I remember when reading that these boards were going to become part of D20Reviews (I think that was the name of the site then) and freaking out because I hated the design of that site.  I used Netscape 4.x back then and they just didn't work well in that browser.  I was so happy as the boards started to change and slowly mutated into what we have today.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 21, 2002)

Ya, I remember I had a hard time with the announcement that day.  Eric, you were my guide and mentor into this new and exciting D&D.  I didn't know quite what to do.  I had been visiting your site since the old red boards and needed my EN fix daily.

I will say this, Morris has done a smashing job since he took over.  He was an excellent choice.

I can't believe it has been a year.  Time flies when your rolling dice!  Here's to many more!


----------



## Triple H (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey guys and gals. I remember discovering Erics site when i was fishing for as much info as i could for third edition. I was turned off my second edition and was not having fun roleplaying with the group that was using that system. When I discovered third edition I fell in love craving information. I gotta say Eric gave me all the info and then some. He was a great and awesome resource and he kept abreast of most of the info that was out there. Great sources reliable information...you just cna beat that.

I havent been around as much either...since Sept 11 I have been spending more time with my family and friends. But I am getting back into the swing of roleplaying again after looking at Morrus's site. He was a worthy successor and he has done a remarkable job of not only keeping the site alive but gaining new people into the community. Thanks to this site I am now back to roleplaying. Both times this community has helped me come back and I thiank both eric and Morrus for that. Thanks guys. You are really awesome.


----------



## aeldrin (Aug 21, 2002)

I agree, it feels much longer than one year. The site is still great, still the best D&D site on the net. Thank you Morrus! Thank you Eric!


----------



## Oberton (Aug 21, 2002)

Eric's old site... Ah, yes... I remember reading all of the 3rd edition news and rumors wondering what was WOTC doing to my favorite game...  I watched & read as community members formed their opions on d20... I remember reading about A.O.'s and how so many people just did not get it... Then Eric used his mapping skills and generated a series of examples and maps to help us understand...

The community carried on with Eric's idea of helping others understand the new game and we saw the site evolve as the d20 rules came out.  No longer did we have to guess about the rules, what we needed was a resource revealing info about the d20 products and their publishers... What will the site look like next year...  I wonder...


Game-On

O'Berton


----------



## Muaddib (Aug 21, 2002)

Eric, you provided the space for an online community that, even with challenges on all sides, still exists today, if in altered form.  You accomplishged more in that short time than many do in their lifetimes.  I am very glad that I was a part of it.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 21, 2002)

Muaddib said:
			
		

> *Eric, you provided the space for an online community that, even with challenges on all sides, still exists today, if in altered form.  You accomplishged more in that short time than many do in their lifetimes.  I am very glad that I was a part of it. *




Long time no see!  Where have you been?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Long time no see!  Where have you been?  *




No offense intended if I'm wrong....

But it might not be THE Muaddib.  There's only two posts so far, after all.  And the name is popular with Dune fans.

If I'm wrong, welcome back.  If I'm right, welcome to the group!


----------



## Muaddib (Aug 21, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No offense intended if I'm wrong....
> 
> ...




No offense taken, though it is I.  I have been around, though with not much time on my hands.  I make it in to read Morrus' news and once in a while look at the boards, though I rarely have time to post.  I couldn't avoid this topic, however.


----------



## Voneth (Aug 21, 2002)

I checked the old site every day for news. A tradition I have carried on to the new site.

Yess I go to ENworld AA meetings now.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 22, 2002)

I remember that day well. I was one of the multitude who e-mailed Eric. I doubt he'd remember mine out of all the rest, though.

I think Eric had been subjected to the same kind of BS that Morrus mentioned recently - being taken for granted by publishers. Plus, the nonsense he went through with the bunch hosting his site - I remember it was something backasswards, along the lines of them wanting to charge him more because he attracted more traffic than anyone else. Plus, we knew Eric had been getting bombed with e-mail spam from any number of knuckleheads.

I think we all saw it coming, but the abruptness of it really surprised me.


----------



## eldoen (Aug 22, 2002)

It is good to see some of the old timers return.  

I too have found little time to keep up with everything.  although I do post some in a few of the boards.

My heart sunk a good 50 ft that day that Eric announced his stepping down.  

Although Moruss has stepped up to take over in a good way.  I still miss the Eric boards.  

And the long discussions of What Master Tools should be.   
And what was delivered.  man that was a ride. Expectations were set high very early.  

I still would like to see a Character Management system instead of just a char gen.   (and even PCGen doesn't offer that yet)  

El


----------

